# Caron Cakes Alert



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.

Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.

The vest is for me, from the other cakes, and I separated some color ways to get the look which I had seen on Pinterest (no pattern, just eyeballed it).

Here are also the labels and I circled the ONLY difference I found in them. Maybe these numbers indicate the batches when they were made. The only other difference in the labels were the patterns they offered.

Some of you might have made the same discovery by now, I don't know, but just wanted to alert you to this. If someone could teach me how to separate the pictures and insert text between the I would really appreciate it.
I have Windows 7. Thanks, Violette


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't use CC because of the wool content, but I wanted to say that your work is lovely.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Either way, what you made is gorgeous. I LOVE Caron Cakes....for the colors and feel/knitting. I havent had any knots yet, but that wouldnt bother me either way.

What is the shawl pattern??? I love it.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Both look lovely to me. I've used cakes alot and never encountered that problem.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Both your garments look so pretty. Sorry you had a problem and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I have been wanting to give that yarn a try, guess I had better check it over good before buying. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful shawl and vest/ 
Yes the labels indicate to me that they were produced in different months in 2016. The one on the left in May and the other in June. Guessing that the K 1295 and the K 1452 are dye lots. 

I just had a similar difference in two Cakes with the thickness of some of the color runs. I noticed this right away. However, in my case I did purchase them several months apart and in different states. Because they contain a small percentage of wool I think that dye lots would look different which also was the case in mine.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought Caron Cakes were 100% acrylic. Am I wrong?

Edit: Just checked the one I still have...80% acrylic, 20% wool. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> I thought Caron Cakes were 100% acrylic. Am I wrong?
> 
> Edit: Just checked the one I still have...80% acrylic, 20% wool. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


Caron cakes have some wool. There are some other long color cakes that are 100% acrylic... Premier yarns Sweet Rolls is one.


----------



## lynnekropman (Jan 24, 2017)

When you do the document leave an empty line by pushing the enter key, paste your picture, push the enter key again before pasting the next picture. You can then go back to back to the picture and enter you information where you have left a gap


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful items.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are both beautiful.

Can you share the same of the pattern for the shawl you made.

I used the Butter Cream for a throw, didn't notice a difference in the thickness of the yarn from one cake to another. The numbers you circled are showing they are from different dye lots.

I was looking for a few colors, so I would have more than one that a friend gave me, was informed that some of the colors are already being discontinued. A per the company it is coming from the buyers at Michael's, so looks like they won;t have the colors. Unless they decided at a later time to bring them back.

Did see the new colors they have come out with and none were any I would use, didn't care for the colorways.

I will have to take a look at the other colorways I have and see if there is a difference in the thickness of the yarn.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> I thought Caron Cakes were 100% acrylic. Am I wrong?
> 
> Edit: Just checked the one I still have...80% acrylic, 20% wool. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


I thought it was all acrylic too. And yes, it does say hand wash and dry flat. I was hoping for superwash wool. Do we know if it will shrink a lot? Has anyone machine washed it in error?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

LizR said:


> I thought it was all acrylic too. And yes, it does say hand wash and dry flat. I was hoping for superwash wool. Do we know if it will shrink a lot? Has anyone machine washed it in error?


there are many posts re: this yarn if you do a search here on the forum.

Many have posted the machine washed and dried it with no problem. I think I remember someone saying they dried it on a low heat.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mombr4 said:


> there are many posts re: this yarn if you do a search here on the forum.
> 
> Many have posted the machine washed and dried it with no problem. I think I remember someone saying they dried it on a low heat.


Thank you. It didn't occur to me to check here. By now I should know better as almost all questions about any popular item have been asked. :sm12:


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I have only used one Caron Cake so far, so no problems (yet). Your finished items both look great!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I too would like the name of the shawl or the pattern source.  Your work is very nice!!♥


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lynnekropman said:


> When you do the document leave an empty line by pushing the enter key, paste your picture, push the enter key again before pasting the next picture. You can then go back to back to the picture and enter you information where you have left a gap


A document is not the same as a post on KP. It can be done, but it's a p.i.t.a.

By the way, welcome to Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both projects are lovely.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the shawl is beaiutiful. I understand how caron cakes color changes, but did yours work out automatically or did you have to cut and restart to get the beautiful colorway? Thanks mw


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have some Caron Cakes that I have not used yet. I'm trying to finish the sweater I have been working since before Christmas. I am just now getting back to it. I hope that the problem is an isolated one for the yarn but I suspect it probably is not. I love the shawl and vest you've made with it. Beautiful colors.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Contact Caron and let them know you have informed you knitting/ crochet friends on this site. Thanks for let ing us know!


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I was not able to find Caron Cakes in my area so I went with Sweet Roll by Premier yarns. Sweet Roll is 100% acrylic 
It looks similar in photos but of course I cannot offer a comparison of the two.
I love your shawl and vest and especially the way your vest looks. I understand you created the amazing color pattern on the vest and wonder if you created the vest pattern also or would you have a pattern link to share.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you contacted them. Let them know you have contacted us. Good luck and you shawl is exquisite.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you contacted them. Let them know you have contacted us. Good luck and you shawl is exquisite.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> there are many posts re: this yarn if you do a search here on the forum.
> 
> Many have posted the machine washed and dried it with no problem. I think I remember someone saying they dried it on a low heat.


I have made many items using them. I have not experienced the thickness issue. I have washed my items in the machine on a regular cycle with other clothes of the same colors. I dry them on a normal setting. I have had no issues with shrinking or pilling. They come out super soft.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mitzysviolet said:


> In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
> I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.
> 
> Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.
> ...


I noticed in your photo that there are differences in the labels...where the "run dates" are listed. That is why you found differences in the yarns. The photo on the Left shows 2016-05-K1295, the one on the left shows 2016-06-K1452. When I first joined KP, a member pointed out the importance of matching these numbers on the labels as well as the dye lots. Your work is beautiful!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with LizR that the numbers you circled appear to be the manufacture date and dye lot. 

Micheal's here just had the cakes on sale for $5. Though tempted, I didn't buy any because I didn't get there before the "run" on them by other knitters/crocheters (I work full time) and there were few choices in colors by the time I got there. The few that I liked had like 2 remaining cakes each with no matching numbers. Plus, it appeared they were wound exactly opposite of each other. I don't have either a swift or winder and am very lazy when it comes to winding yarn. Besides, I currently have 2 (matching) cakes that are patiently waiting in the corner as I decide what I'm going to knit with them. I'm leery of buying additional until I knit with the ones I have. What if, gasp - tell me it isn't so, I don't like knitting with it. Is that possible?


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

Your work is so pretty. I have two Caron cakes for a shawl that I have not started yet. Thank you for the heads up. I will be checking mine. The shawl is especially nice would love the pattern as well????


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't used Caron Cakes, but I do love your work.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been using the Caron cakes and I didn't have a problem. Your shawl is gorgeous. I love your vest also. What pattern did you use for the shawl?


----------



## groomer (Oct 1, 2016)

Both patterns are beautiful. Can you share the shawl and vest pattern?


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Love the shawl. Would like pattern also if available. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice. I have not used Caron Cakes but than you for the information.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry, need more coffee. Noticed that I posted Left, Left instead of Left, Right. ~~sigh~~ The original info I posted is a few sections before this.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

mitzysviolet said:


> ...snip...
> Here are also the labels and I circled the ONLY difference I found in them. Maybe these numbers indicate the batches when they were made. The only other difference in the labels were the patterns they offered.
> ...snip...


Those numbers look like dates and could well refer to the date the yarn was spun. 
I haven't used (or even bought) this yarn at all, but next time I'm in the yarn area, I'm going to check some other yarns and see if beside colour number/name and dye lot number, there is another number, and see if that is the same or different on all balls/skeins.
Just curious....


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. I used some on s cowl and I experienced the same thing. Not in the color but the texture. That color is just beautiful. Guess we need to check the numbers on the label to make sure we have the same. Guess I can't tell the difference in your items. They are both beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up. I've used several different color ways for ponchos and have not noticed any difference in texture. 
I enjoy working with it and like the drape. But, I find the color runs work better for crochet than for knit,


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Your work is lovely and I can't tell a difference. If I were you I'd email the company. It my have been a problem with something in the factory. If we don't let them know they can't fix any issues.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice items.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful items.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Your shawl and vest are beautiful! Caron Cakes definitely works better with crocheting!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Someone may have already commented on this....but I really love the vest! Could you share where you found the pattern?


----------



## MBGcanada (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks for the warning! I just bought 2 balls of CC for the first time, and luckily they are from the same batch. Your work is lovely!


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I had the same problem with a totally different brand of yarn that wasn't a cake. Very Frustrating!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

The 17003 number is not a dye lot...it is reference to the color way of the yarn (Buttercream) that is consistent on all of the cakes . (It's like a Pantone color designation).

The first numbers above the bar code are the date the yarn was made. The last letter and numbers may be the lot number, but it would take a call to Caron to verify this. There's no mention of their meaning on the Yarnspirations' website.

Incidentally, you'll see the similar date codes (some of which include a time of day designation) on many no=dye lot yarns, like Red Heart. Personally, I find that while no=dye lot yarns are generally pretty consistent, there are some variations that don't reveal themselves until they're worked. I match for day, month, year and time of manufacture if I'm buying more than one skein.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

both items are beautiful, I especially love the vest when buying variegated/randomised yarn this is the chance you take and I suspect the texture difference could be the dying maybe? I am not a spinner or dyer and don't know for sure on that but it's definitely one of the processes it goes through. I always thought wool was scratchy and I was allergic until I bought quite by accident 100% wool sweater at goodwill and later on on a forum learned it's the processing that makes wool scratchy I love wool it's soft and silky too me it's like the texture of a small baby's skin just soft........as the saying goes don't hate the wool for the processing it goes through


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love your work, and your projects are beautiful. I think when you buy this yarn it can be the roll of the dice to get a good cake. I've purchased several skeins/cakes, and have noticed some dye issues, knots, and varying thicknesses. One cake has had no issues at all, and was a pleasure to work with. Depending on the pattern stitch you use you may not find any problems that are noticeable in the garment.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Write or call the company. 

They usually make good so you are happy. 

They wish to know about problems.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mitzysviolet said:


> In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
> I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.
> 
> Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.
> ...


Contact Caron Mills and tell them of your issue... they may do something to "make up for the problem"


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Love the shawl and beautiful color


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Could you refer to pattern for the vest please. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mitzysviolet said:


> In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
> I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.
> 
> Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.
> ...


Mitzy. Once you have clicked on 'add attachment' scroll down to the photo below your unsent typed message. There is a message area (white line) below each photo where you can add comments about the photo, then click on 'update' below each photo for which you have added a comment. If you don't hit update the text will not show when you 'send'.
Don't hit send before you have added the photo information but you can go back in and edit if you wish. The comments will appear above your photo on your post and therefore between photos when you are posting more than one.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

As far as I can tell from the pictures both your projects look just fine. As long as the different thicknesses don't interfere with the way the garment hangs or feels when you are wearing them I would not worry about it. However, since you did notice this when you were knitting I would not buy CC yarn again unless I was in a shop when I could see an compare before I purchased.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info. And your shawl and vest are beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

slmhuffman said:


> I don't use CC because of the wool content, but I wanted to say that your work is lovely.


 Ditto!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Both your items are beautiful!


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your post. I really like this yarn and have only used it for scarves and cowls so far. From your post,
I will remember to check those numbers if I decide to make a larger project.



mitzysviolet said:


> In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
> I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.
> 
> Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.
> ...


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Your work is lovely. My question is this...how did you manage to get the color change at the exact right point? Have you been cutting and then starting again? You have excellent symmetry in both products. Lovely. But how would one know how long to make a row so that the color lasts til the end?


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Love what you made! So sorry you had the issue with the yarn thicknesses. I no longer just go by the label, worsted weight #4 for instance. Someone has already said that various colors seem to be thicker or thinner than others even by the same manufacturer.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the color. I too am working on a project using this yarn. I like it a lot.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Your projects are impressive--truly wonderful. I, like so many others, am especially in love with the shawl although the vest is pretty too. 

As an aside, I always chuckle when there the topic is Caron cakes. You see, and this is slightly naughty, there was a song about cakes. James Brown, the godfather of soul music, had a song "For Goodness Sakes, Look at Those Cakes" and he was talking about buns, or butt cheeks--whatever. (This music trivia may be enjoyable to some of us older ones!)


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Chemchic said:


> Either way, what you made is gorgeous. I LOVE Caron Cakes....for the colors and feel/knitting. I havent had any knots yet, but that wouldnt bother me either way.
> 
> What is the shawl pattern??? I love it.


Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

nankat said:


> Your work is lovely. My question is this...how did you manage to get the color change at the exact right point? Have you been cutting and then starting again? You have excellent symmetry in both products. Lovely. But how would one know how long to make a row so that the color lasts til the end?


After crocheting for a while I didn't like changing colors in mid row, so I cut and separated the color ways using the magic knot, balled the separate colors into separate balls and could pick and choose just like using separate skeins bought at the store.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

lynnekropman said:


> When you do the document leave an empty line by pushing the enter key, paste your picture, push the enter key again before pasting the next picture. You can then go back to back to the picture and enter you information where you have left a gap


 Thanks for the info, I'll try it.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Kjnat said:


> Your work is so pretty. I have two Caron cakes for a shawl that I have not started yet. Thank you for the heads up. I will be checking mine. The shawl is especially nice would love the pattern as well????


Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> A document is not the same as a post on KP. It can be done, but it's a p.i.t.a.
> 
> By the way, welcome to Knitting Paradise!


Thanks for the tech info, I've noticed in the past that you are very knowledgeable in that area (others, also).
I'm glad you finally noticed me, I've been on the PK forum for a few months now.
:sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

Bubba24 said:


> I've been using the Caron cakes and I didn't have a problem. Your shawl is gorgeous. I love your vest also. What pattern did you use for the shawl?


Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

groomer said:


> Both patterns are beautiful. Can you share the shawl and vest pattern?


Vest was my take on a picture I found on Pinterest. No pattern was offered.
SHAWL Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

dkeith said:


> Love the shawl. Would like pattern also if available. Thanks.


Vest was my take on a picture I found on Pinterest. No pattern was offered.
SHAWL Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

dragonflylace said:


> Someone may have already commented on this....but I really love the vest! Could you share where you found the pattern?


Sorry, can't help you there. I am on Pinterest, where I find all kinds of ideas, pictures, some with patterns some not. This was just a series of pics (front, back, side) I recognized were done in box stitch and a number of different color lines. I can try to send you the pics.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

cdanzinger said:


> Could you refer to pattern for the vest please. Blessings, Cathy


Vest was my take on a picture I found on Pinterest. No pattern was offered.
SHAWL Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

LizR said:


> Mitzy. Once you have clicked on 'add attachment' scroll down to the photo below your unsent typed message. There is a message area (white line) below each photo where you can add comments about the photo, then click on 'update' below each photo for which you have added a comment. If you don't hit update the text will not show when you 'send'.
> Don't hit send before you have added the photo information but you can go back in and edit if you wish. The comments will appear above your photo on your post and therefore between photos when you are posting more than one.


Thanks a lot LizR. Will try next time. By the way, Mitzy is my Cat, I'm all hers, and my name is Violette but I put just Violet, like the spring flower (I was born in spring) Ha, Ha!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Buttercream is one of the colors going on vacation or being retired now and new colors being introduced.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

RitaMarie said:


> posting in hopes of vest pattern....


Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mitzysviolet said:


> Thanks a lot LizR. Will try next time. By the way, Mitzy is my Cat, I'm all hers, and my name is Violette but I put just Violet, like the spring flower (I was born in spring) Ha, Ha!!


Oops! I should have read more carefully Violette. :sm12: Please say hi to Mitzy for me. My avatar shows Jasmine and Angel my grandkitties 'helping'.


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

LizR said:


> Oops! I should have read more carefully Violette. :sm12: Please say hi to Mitzy for me. My avatar shows Jasmine and Angel my grandkitties 'helping'.


Jasmine and Angel are gorgeous, pure white? do they have any hearing problems? Mitzy is my avatar, just a brown tabby, very intelligent and talkative, also a grandbaby and already 15 years old (76 in cat years). We are both seniors, aging together and taking our medicines.


----------



## beckgail (Sep 12, 2016)

I would like the shawl pattern, too, if it is available. It is beautiful and the vest is just lovely. Thanks!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

LizR said:


> I thought it was all acrylic too. And yes, it does say hand wash and dry flat. I was hoping for superwash wool. Do we know if it will shrink a lot? Has anyone machine washed it in error?


I just finished a shawl and hand washed for convenience but put it in the dryer. No shrinkage.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

mitzysviolet said:


> Jasmine and Angel are gorgeous, pure white? do they have any hearing problems? Mitzy is my avatar, just a brown tabby, very intelligent and talkative, also a grandbaby and already 15 years old (76 in cat years). We are both seniors, aging together and taking our medicines.


Thank you they beautiful and sweet cats. Also considered to be seniors at 9 years of age. They belong to my daughter who lives with us. No hearing problems, they are doll face Persians with amber eyes.
I love tabbies. they are such good companions. Looking forward to seeing Mitzy in your avatar frequently.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

You might check EBay to see if you can find your colorway there - also - I have two cakes of two different colorways that I planned to sell - to many projects, not enough time. PM me with the colors you are looking for if you are interested.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

While I haven't bought any of these cakes yet I just wanted to say your work is beautiful!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

yona said:


> Both your garments look so pretty. Sorry you had a problem and thanks for the heads up.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mitzysviolet (Jul 20, 2016)

beckgail said:


> I would like the shawl pattern, too, if it is available. It is beautiful and the vest is just lovely. Thanks!


Pattern is for sale by the following:
http://www.cherryheart.co.uk/2016/03/victoria-shawl.html


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for your problem, your work is lovely.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LizR said:


> Thank you they beautiful and sweet cats. Also considered to be seniors at 9 years of age. They belong to my daughter who lives with us. No hearing problems, they are doll face Persians with amber eyes.
> I love tabbies. they are such good companions. Looking forward to seeing Mitzy in your avatar frequently.


The genetic linkage of deafness in white cats goes _mainly_ with blue eyes, though not all blue-eyed white cats are deaf. Amber eyed are probably safe. https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/inherited-deafness-white-cats


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry about the trouble. I love both of these. They are divine!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The genetic linkage of deafness in white cats goes _mainly_ with blue eyes, though not all blue-eyed white cats are deaf. Amber eyed are probably safe. https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-health/inherited-deafness-white-cats


Our Mainecoon tiger did lose his hearing when he was 18. Probably an aging problem, the same one hubs and I have now. :sm06: 
Cats in our home are long term pets so when he passed at almost 20 about 8 years ago we did not get another. Explains why i'm enjoying the grand cats so much.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

mitzysviolet said:


> After crocheting for a while I didn't like changing colors in mid row, so I cut and separated the color ways using the magic knot, balled the separate colors into separate balls and could pick and choose just like using separate skeins bought at the store.


thanks


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

What is the cost in US dollars? Gorgeous work.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Approximately $5.00 per cake or so.


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

I meant for the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nelliewright said:


> I meant for the pattern.


Look it up: http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/
It will vary as the exchange rate varies.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

I believe the numbers you circled ARE the dye lot numbers....it looks like one label was produced in May [2016 - 05.....] and the other in June [2016-06..]

I took a hard look at caron's cakes, they are ok, but I liked the colors of the sweet cakes better.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

You did lovely work!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

mitzysviolet said:


> In December I bought 4 Caron Cakes in Buttercream to crochet a shawl for a friend and maybe something for me.
> I started the shawl and when one cake was used up I grabbed another to continue. Immediately I noticed a difference in thickness and feel of the yarn. On checking all the cakes I noticed no difference in the labels, dye lots were all #17003. On checking the remaining 3 cakes as to the feel and thickness one was like the one I just used up but I didn't know if it would be enough to finish the shawl.
> 
> Here is the shawl which needed a couple of rows from the thicker yarn to finish. I would have made it bigger but it was not possible.
> ...


17003--is the color number, not the dye lot number. the number you have circled is the dye lot number.


----------

